# Any feedback on the Cooyoo Fermion?



## LightObsession (May 24, 2017)

I just discovered this light today and it looks almost too cute and useful not to buy; but I only found one review of it online and it only had two posts.

What I'd like to verify is the mode sequence, UI and whether the 6000 to 7000 color temperature has tolerable tint or is obnoxiously blue.

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Genzod (May 25, 2017)

LightObsession said:


> I just discovered this light today and it looks almost too cute and useful not to buy; but I only found one review of it online and it only had two posts.
> 
> What I'd like to verify is the mode sequence, UI and whether the 6000 to 7000 color temperature has tolerable tint or is obnoxiously blue.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback.



What a sweet looking casing--the _Delorian_ of headlamps--_Back to the Future!_ And LIGHT, too--under 24 grams. I like the internal USB port. Hate the rubber boot kind--o-rings are secure unlike boots that can pop out. 

Whoa! (said Neo) ..that thing is tiny in the hand!

Images from Bangood


----------



## Genzod (May 25, 2017)

LightObsession said:


> I just discovered this light today and it looks almost too cute and useful not to buy; but I only found one review of it online and it only had two posts.
> 
> What I'd like to verify is the mode sequence, UI and whether the 6000 to 7000 color temperature has tolerable tint or is obnoxiously blue.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback.



I found a review here complete with beamshots. Hope that helps.

(The full review is here but you will have to run it through _Google translate_, as the review is in Russian.)


----------



## LightObsession (May 25, 2017)

Thanks. That's the same review that I had found. I like the beam profile for close up work. There isn't any option expressed regarding the beam tint.


----------



## Genzod (May 25, 2017)

LightObsession said:


> Thanks. That's the same review that I had found. I like the beam profile for close up work. There isn't any option expressed regarding the beam tint.



The medium setting should be perfect for walking and close up work, maybe even camping and a little night hiking as long as you carry a battery bank and perhaps a solar charger . 

Too bad there is no intermediate setting between MED and HI. It jumps from 14 to 130. If it had a 50-70lm output, it might work well as a super light night running headlamp. The 130 mode only lasts 30 minutes, so it wouldn't help my 40-60 minute moderate runs.


----------



## Genzod (May 25, 2017)

LightObsession said:


> Thanks. That's the same review that I had found. I like the beam profile for close up work. There isn't any option expressed regarding the beam tint.



The google translation from Russian is awkward but possibly understandable:

However, I compared it with a warm version of the H02 and I that the _temperature is quite a competition_ that hotspot even more clearly defined in skilhunt than the CooYoo Fermion

I think he is saying the tint isn't too far off in appearance from the neutral Skillhunt with exception that the spot is more clearly defined in the Skillhunt.


----------



## obzorpokupok.ru (May 25, 2017)

Hello friends. You found my review and I decided to write here. Fermion very pleased me and first saw it - I was amazed. Cute, small and quite possible to use in the EDT tasks for the city.


Only in my sample the complete battery was damaged. And separately buy 10 180 - is relatively expensive (if you compare the price and capacity with 18 650)


Light - comparable to the warm version of H02 (NW), which for me - the standard of good, warm light. Although still cooler on specifications, but it is not very noticeable.


A slightly different question that now I already have also FM11 and I think the fermion is just a stolen model)))


But this does not make it a bad lantern, I often use a fermion and is very pleased.


Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Genzod (May 25, 2017)

obzorpokupok.ru said:


> Hello friends. You found my review and I decided to write here. Fermion very pleased me and first saw it - I was amazed. Cute, small and quite possible to use in the EDT tasks for the city.
> 
> 
> Only in my sample the complete battery was damaged. And separately buy 10 180 - is relatively expensive (if you compare the price and capacity with 18 650)
> ...



Hello Ukraine!

We would like to know about the tint quality. It is difficult to discern in a photo on a computer screen because screens can alter the color. 

Is the color of the white light tainted with an undesirable blue color?


----------



## LightObsession (May 25, 2017)

Welcome obzorpokupok.ru and thanks for your review and follow up to your review.

If I understand you correctly, you perceive the tint on the Fermion to pleasingly neutral, or at least pleasing enough, rather than the bluish color that the stated specs of 6000 to 7000 color temperature might suggest on inferior LEDs? If yes, that's very good.

I think that the color temperature of my Utorch UT01 is 5000 and it's quite acceptable to me, very neutral.

The FM11 was also brought to my attention in a personal message earlier today, so I will be checking into that one, as well.

Do the FM11 and Fermion operate the same? Do they have the same UI and mode sequence, or are there some differences?

Thanks again for your review and feedback.


----------



## Genzod (May 25, 2017)

obzorpokupok.ru said:


> A slightly different question that now I already have also FM11 and I think the fermion is just a stolen model)))



Suffering Succotash! A MecArmy FM11 bootleg? They even used their photos! Model wearing headlamp is same guy in photo at MecArmy!


----------



## LightObsession (May 25, 2017)

Genzod said:


> Suffering Succotash! A MecArmy FM11 bootleg? They even used their photos! Model wearing headlamp is same guy in photo at MecArmy!



Appears to be a sister company, rather than a bootleg, according to a PM that I received today:

"Altun is the parent company of Cooyoo, Blackwater, and Mecarmy......................"


----------



## geokite (May 25, 2017)

For a 10180 powered light, why is it so big? Does it take two batteries? 

It's only 11mm shorter than a AAA right angle light from CountyComm. Granted it isn't a twisty, but how much room could a clicky add?

Steve


----------



## LightObsession (May 25, 2017)

geokite said:


> For a 10180 powered light, why is it so big? Does it take two batteries?
> 
> It's only 11mm shorter than a AAA right angle light from CountyComm. Granted it isn't a twisty, but how much room could a clicky add?
> 
> Steve



Also consider the internal charging system takes up a bit of space. I don't know how much.

I've never looked at the CountyComm light.


----------



## obzorpokupok.ru (May 26, 2017)

About the questions above. Yes, in my opinion the fermion light is closer to neutral, than to really cold.

The difference between the fermion and FM11 - at first glance, it is completely absent!


I have not measured the energy consumption yet. But the control / hotspot / light is all identical. I will repeat - identical))

foto from my last review *link removed.


----------



## LightObsession (May 26, 2017)

I just watched a Chinese language video which appeared to indicate that the mode sequence is HML, rather than my preferred LMH.

If that's true, this light is of much less interest to me. 

Bummer.


----------



## LightObsession (May 26, 2017)

Upon further review of the video, I may have been mistaken about the mode sequence, it appears to come on in M and then cycle through L and H, so it appears to be MLH, which I don't tolerate very well.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEoAD2K8XYc


----------



## obzorpokupok.ru (May 27, 2017)

LightObsession said:


> Upon further review of the video, I may have been mistaken about the mode sequence, it appears to come on in M and then cycle through L and H, so it appears to be MLH, which I don't tolerate very well.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEoAD2K8XYc



no. just checked my sample for 100% correct answer you. 
so, no memory, alsways start from M. If you continue press button, than LHM.


----------



## proceed5 (May 27, 2017)

LightObsession said:


> Upon further review of the video, I may have been mistaken about the mode sequence, it appears to come on in M and then cycle through L and H, so it appears to be MLH, which I don't tolerate very well.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEoAD2K8XYc



Ya, from the Japanese language video, I think you are right .


----------

